
Conversation with Anne-Laure Le Cunff, Founder of Ness Labs - mariedm
https://womenmake.com/posts/O0si3BSw1v/ama-with-annelaure-le-cunff
======
mariedm
Hi HN, creator of Women Make here. Today I share an AMA with Anne-Laure Le
Cunff, a prolific maker. You might know her through Maker Mind, her weekly
newsletter talking about neuroscience and entrepreneurship, with science-based
tips [1] [2].

She answered questions about her writing process, her perspective on indie
entrepreneurs vs. VC-funded ones, how to find a mentor, her early days, and
more.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20902948](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20902948)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20812786](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20812786)

~~~
pmdulaney
Thanks, I enjoyed it. The fruit of discipline and accomplishment is the
freedom to be humble and gracious.

